# Milkweed



## Northeast Hay (Apr 8, 2010)

Ive picked up about 60 acers of old field to hay. In the early spring I mowed off about 15 acers with the brush hog. At present Im making mulch hay due to the weeds. The ground is good and there are some nice grasses in there. I know with regular mowing most of the weeds will go away. I also know the milkweed isnt going to go away. What are my options? Do I kill the hole field in the fall and replant in the spring or is there somthing that will kill the milkweed without replanting. And what are the best times of year to do this. Any coments and thoughts are apreacheated. Thanks Kurt


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

Depends how bad the problem is. You are right that milkweed is not a welcome sight in a hayfield but it should not be nescesary to wipe out the lay unless the field is covered in the stuff
Half a dozen kids with cloths soaked in roundup on a Saturday morning will get rid of a minor infestation.
If a more intensive approach is required a wick type sprayer mounted to the back of an atv works well. The underside of the weed's leaves are brushed with the glyphosate as you pass over them. Obviously needs doing when the milkweed growth has overtaken the grass which may be tougher to time than in an alphalpha stand. 
Hope that is of some help


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Try this website for chemical control options.

Plants Commonly Found in Established Minnesota Horse Pastures - eXtension

I've had good luck with spot spraying individual milkweed plants using GrazonNext at 1.75 pts per 25 gallons of water with a surfactant, but I had only a few scattered plants with which to contend.


----------



## Northeast Hay (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the thoughts and info guys. An atv in some areas may do ok but in othe areas there are thick patches of it.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I agree with vhaby, I typically use plain 2,4,D (Pasture Pro) or Grazon to get rid of them.


----------



## Northeast Hay (Apr 8, 2010)

Its real bad in spots, Im not finding much on the internet about wick sprayers, how to use ,what they look like etc. In other areas I can use a 4 wheeler. Is there a good or bad time to do this. Thanks Kurt


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I got a couple of String Wings from Green Leaf ( Manufacturer of Nylon and Polypropylene Fittings, Couplings, Valves ) about 4 years ago and mounted them on 10' piece of 2"X2" square tubing. I hang it from my front-end loader. It works fine

For others, search for "weed wipers" on the internet.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I bought 2 8' Spiedel Weed Wipers several years ago, built a 16' frame out of angle on so that I could bolt them onto my front-end loader. I then ran a plastic tube with a valve up to the tractor platform so I could control the amount of air allowed into the tube to control the wick flow.

Having it on the FEL allows me to adjust the height according to field conditions as I'm wiping.

I also use a hardwood floor waxing mop which I dip into a pan filled with roundup, then ring out, for spot treatment. I can wipe it across the tops of weeds like johnson grass without damaging my underlying crop.

Ralph


----------



## Northeast Hay (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks guys now Im starting to find what Im looking for


----------

